# 1815 Annual Calendar vs Saxonia Annual vs Langematik Perpetual - thoughts and marketplace?



## Kuttermax (Jan 26, 2017)

I've been wanting to add a Lange calendar model to my current Lange collection with consists of a TimeZone in platinum and a Langematik Sax-o-mat in rose gold. A Datagraph and possible Zeitwerk are also on the long term "wishlist."

The rationale for a calendar watch is that I'm looking for a daily driver Lange that will me my main watch Monday to Friday. I'd wear it both with suits but also on less formal days. I'm partial to choosing a white gold or platinum model.

I had my eyes on a new Langematik Perpetual in white gold with black dial at an AD a couple of years back. I got a call from them out of the blue a little over a year ago that they were wanting to move it for 49k. It caught me off guard and told the AD I needed a day or two to think about it and I also needed to ensure I could free up the funds. Ultimately I called them back a couple of days later to tell them I would take it and they told me they had sold it to someone else in the interim.

Since then I had an opportunity at a Honey Gold Perpetual, but at a much higher price. It was retailing at 85k and the discounts on this model were much more limited. This one also sold quickly and I wasn't sold on the Honey Gold and didn't want to pay the premium, so I wasn't too disappointed.

Over the past year I've watching what has become available on the secondary market. There have been a few WG Langematik Perpetuals but the prices seem to have been moved up significantly, with some listed in the 60k range for new models. A few of the older Platinum/Silver dial models can be had for a bit less, but rarely under 50k. With production stopping on Langematik Perpetuals, I wonder if this will mean prices will continue to creep upward on these models in the secondary market?

While waiting on the Perpetual I started to consider other options including simply going with an Annual Calendar Saxonia or 1815 instead. I would be able to save a fair bit of money which might help fund a future purchase down the road. Despite the 1815 Annual Calendar being a relatively new model from 2017, they have been showing up on the secondary market in the low 30's. I had some concerns about it being manual wind, but the 72 hour power reserve coupled with the easy pusher to advance the calendar and moon phase display help balance this out. My main worry is that I have buyers remorse after and still have the bug for wanting a perpetual... Not over paying for the 1815 Annual Calendar would be critical in case I decided to move it later.

I am curious on what others thoughts are with the current Annual and Perpetual calendar line up for Lange? Is the manual wind 1815 an unpopular choice with potential to further lose value? Is the Saxonia Annual Calendar a better choice? Or is waiting it out for a Perpetual the way to go? While Lange have many perpetual options on the higher end of their lineup (Datagraph Perpetual, etc), by stopping production of the Langematik Perpetual they no longer have anything on the "lower" end. Do you think the prices on the secondary market for Langematik Perpetuals will continue to climb? It seems to have spiked a lot in the last few years as I remember Tourneau had used Perpetuals a number of years ago in the 30s.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

Thanks for changing "Saxonia Perpetual" to "Langematik Perpetual." I assume you saw my private response. 

The Saxonia Annual Calendar is a really nice watch (especially the WG/silver dial/blue hands model), but the lack of the single-push corrector is a dealbreaker for me. The Saxonia AC was always more popular than the (newer) 1815 Annual Calendar, I think because the 1815 AC has a manual (vs. automatic) movement and doesn't have Lange's signature big date, which I think a lot of people want to see on a Lange calendar watch.

The only Langematik Perpetuals that I ever saw priced in the 30s were the preowned yellow gold models, and I believe those prices started increasing 3+ years ago. Preowned platinum versions typically sold in the mid-40s up until about 3 years ago or so and have been increasing since then, as you've observed. I think preowned platinum Langematik Perpetuals seem to be tracking preowned platinum Datograph (1st gen.) prices.


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

I have the Saxonia Annual Calendar, and it's one of my favorite watches. An annual calendar that isn't an automatic doesn't appeal to me, nor do I care for the cut off numerals on the 1815. The AC setup gives you 90% of the functionality with (IMO) better legibility at a fraction of the cost of the perpetual.


----------



## wintershade (Jun 15, 2017)

My biggest problem with the 1815 AC is the date is kind of hard to read at a quick glance (ie when signing a document, etc). My brother in law has one and I bored it and didn’t much get on with it.

The Langematik Perpetual is a classic. The HG variant in particular is very special and I’d expect it to retain its value, especially given the recent surge in collector interest in HG with Langes recent releases.


----------



## WatchEater666 (May 27, 2019)

wintershade said:


> My biggest problem with the 1815 AC is the date is kind of hard to read at a quick glance (ie when signing a document, etc). My brother in law has one and I bored it and didn't much get on with it.
> 
> The Langematik Perpetual is a classic. The HG variant in particular is very special and I'd expect it to retain its value, especially given the recent surge in collector interest in HG with Langes recent releases.


Agreed. And Lange HG is beautiful!


----------



## Dunnej (May 4, 2020)

I think the 1815 Annual Calendar is one of the more unique pieces out there. The three sub-dial layout complements symmetrical 1815 platform really nicely. And a manual wind annual calendar is NOT something you see every day. The quick-set push button is a great addition. Love that piece


----------



## whoopdido1980 (Jun 26, 2021)

I was looking for a fairly recent thread about the Lange Annual Calendar and this is about all I could find. Hopefully somebody sees it. Anyway, I’m pretty set on getting a White Gold Annual Calendar from the Miami boutique store fairly soon. This will be my first Lange. What kind of discount do you think I should ask for and/or expect to get? Thanks.


----------



## CFR (May 13, 2006)

whoopdido1980 said:


> I was looking for a fairly recent thread about the Lange Annual Calendar and this is about all I could find. Hopefully somebody sees it. Anyway, I'm pretty set on getting a White Gold Annual Calendar from the Miami boutique store fairly soon. This will be my first Lange. What kind of discount do you think I should ask for and/or expect to get? Thanks.


Welcome! Which annual calendar model, Saxonia or 1815? Also, I wouldn't expect a discount from a boutique these days, but it never hurts to ask!


----------



## whoopdido1980 (Jun 26, 2021)

CFR said:


> Welcome! Which annual calendar model, Saxonia or 1815? Also, I wouldn't expect a discount from a boutique these days, but it never hurts to ask!


Hey. I'm looking at the Saxonia, NOT the 1815. I was actually told by another poster pretty much the exact same thing. Unfortunately there are no AD's anywhere near me. I live in Naples and the only authorized place that sells Langes is the boutique in Miami about 2 hours away. There does appear to be a number of unauthorized dealers in Miami though. I found one place that's offering roughly a $10,000 discount, which works out to 18%. I'd be very happy with that, but I'm hesitant to buy from an unauthorized dealer. I've never bought from an unauthorized dealer before. Does anybody have any thoughts about that? Is buying from the boutique and probably paying $10,000 more worth the risk of buying from an unauthorized dealer? And what are the risks of buying from an unauthorized dealer?


----------



## mlcor (Oct 21, 2013)

Personally I wouldn't buy a watch that complicated through the gray market. I have one that I bought new from my AD, and it developed a problem that required it to go back to the factory (they did a good job, and it wasn't too long a wait). I might buy a simple three hander from a gray dealer, but not an annual calendar.


----------



## whoopdido1980 (Jun 26, 2021)

mlcor said:


> Personally I wouldn't buy a watch that complicated through the gray market. I have one that I bought new from my AD, and it developed a problem that required it to go back to the factory (they did a good job, and it wasn't too long a wait). I might buy a simple three hander from a gray dealer, but not an annual calendar.


Thanks. That's kind of what I was thinking. I mean nobody likes to get ripped off and everybody likes to get a deal if they can, but an extra $10,000 isn't going to kill me. I'd like to get a deal, but if not then oh well I guess.


----------

